# Should I buy this lathe? If so, how much should I pay? Sprunger 10-36



## Jeremymcon (Jul 16, 2016)

I have been wanting a full size lathe for a while now, and my dad just told me about a friend of his that has an old Sprunger 10-36 wood lathe that is in a garage full of his late father in law's (very) complete shop.

It is the same model as is listed at this website

It comes with the motor, plus a stand and like 30 gouges, scrapers, and other assorted tools, including an old 4 jaw chuck. I do have a pretty complete set of tools since I own a mini lathe and a spring pole lathe, so I could sell some of the tools on ebay and recoup some of the cost.

Would you buy this? Or hold out for a modern lathe with speed adjustment instead of moving the belt? The guy doesn't know what it's worth or how much he wants for it, so I'd need to come up with a price that I'd feel good about - don't want to steal it from him, but I don't want to overpay either.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am a fan of the old iron. That Sprunger looks like a very serviceable wood lathe *IF* it has a Morse taper hole in the headstock. I can't tell from that photo. With a Morse taper, many various *standard* attachments can be used that are readily available. As to the price, I think $100 would be fair. But offer him $75 to start. If you REALLY want it, well… what you pay is up to you. A new lathe similar to that will be a lot more. The


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Duplicate post. See this thread for original post and responses:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304022

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Jeremymcon (Jul 16, 2016)

> Duplicate post. See this thread for original post and responses:
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304022
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Woops! Thanks! Must have hit submit twice.


----------

